# PVC in a dwelling



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Where in canada are you working?
Ont is 1.8 meters to disconnecting means


----------



## matthewsmcm (Mar 16, 2014)

Newfoundland


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

All iknow is here unless it's incased in concrete or crawl space less than 1.8 meter height .
From point of entry to termination is 1.8 meters.
Sorry can't be more help


----------



## matthewsmcm (Mar 16, 2014)

Whats the code rule for that?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

matthewsmcm said:


> Whats the code rule for that?


6-300? Service conductors .
Don't have my book with me at the moment.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmacanada said:


> Where in canada are you working?
> Ont is 1.8 meters to disconnecting means


 
I realize this is Canada, but why cant you use PVC in a dwelling?

Im sure the plumbers use PVC, or at least the black stuff(whatever that is) 

I assume the black pipe is PVC, BTW.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

You can use PVC , the rule I'm thinking of is distance for service conductors upon entry to a dwelling. 1.8 meters to a disconnect , than keep going if you want.
It's not the PVC that's the problem,


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmacanada said:


> You can use PVC , the rule I'm thinking of is distance for service conductors upon entry to a dwelling. 1.8 meters to a disconnect , than keep going if you want.
> It's not the PVC that's the problem,


 
I see, I misunderstood the OP, I believe our requirements are close to yours.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does Newfoundland have their own interpretations of the code you will find your answer in there it seems to vary province to province


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

For Ontario, Canada

Rule 6-206 requires that the service box or other consumer’s service equipment shall be *as close as practicable to the point where the consumer’s service conductors enter the building*.

Where judgment is required about “as close as practicable”, the following may be used for guidance on the maximum length of run:
(a) 1.5 m into rooms or areas of combustible construction; or
(b) 7.5 m into other areas provided: the wiring method is rigid conduit, electrical metallic tubing (EMT) or a cable with a continuous metal sheath or interlocking armour and the conduit or cable is mechanically protected where it is within 2 m of the floor.


----------



## silver50032000 (Jan 21, 2014)

matthewsmcm said:


> How much PVC can you run inside coming from outside to where it terminates in a panel? I know here you can have 3 meters max of consumer service wire inside the a home.
> 
> Thanks!


In Ontario it is 1.5 M. or 5 feet.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

awg-dawg said:


> i realize this is canada, but why cant you use pvc in a dwelling?
> 
> Im sure the plumbers use pvc, or at least the black stuff(whatever that is)
> 
> i assume the black pipe is pvc, btw.


 it is a bulding code rule,


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

greenman said:


> it is a bulding code rule,


gives off toxic gas when burnt


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Protecting the unfused conductors. Alberta is 10 feet. More has to be rigid steel. Everything is toxic in a fire. Some stuff more than others I suppose.


----------

